

Startup Opportunity Targeting Skin Cancer Patients. Interested? - hayashot

Few days ago I was talking with a very top dermatologist in Houston, TX (he’s treating my mother for skin cancer) and he has an idea (and has applied for a patent) for a mobile app that would be very valuable for dermatologists treating skin cancer patients as well as for patients themselves.<p>Essentially once you have a skin cancer mole and that area has been removed, you need to go and see a doctor periodically (every 3 months initially, then 6 months then a year) and a doctor will take a picture of all the moles all over your body, mark it on a “human body map”, compare it with how the mole previously looked and decide if the mole is potentially dangerous and if so send it to biopsy.<p>The idea is to write a mobile app that will organize that whole process for dermatologists and help them save time. Moreover, potentially a much bigger market can be skin cancer patients i.e. they can take pictures of their moles themselves and software can “compare” the picture with previous versions of that mole picture and advise the patient to go to see a doctor if something has changed abnormally.<p>If you are a developer who would like to work on such an app or are an investor who would like to invest in such an opportunity please send an email to skincancerstartup@gmail.com.
======
hayashot
If you have any questions, I'd be happy to answer them as much as I can/know.
I'm a programmer by trade and I would've done this project myself if I wasn't
running my newly established startup myself.

